# FurCons in Europe?



## Billy-Rex (Feb 12, 2009)

Eh folks. I'm new to the cons, so don't bite me^^

Is there a con that is in Europe or - even better - in Germany?


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.eurofurence.org/EF15/cont-main.html


Suhl, Germany.


----------



## dogisdead (Feb 22, 2009)

In Europe, the only ones I know of are...

Confuzzled - Manchester, UK
RBW - London, UK
Eurofurence - Suhl, Germany

So you're in luck!


----------



## Billy-Rex (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay, thanks for the info^^


----------

